# Tecumseh Carb still leaking gas after rebuild



## bluegirl (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi all, I had the machine running well and then I decided to install some new fuel line clips. I removed the gas line to install the clips & since then I am back to square one with gas leaking out of the carb. I have removed the seat and cleaned the channel it came out of, cleaned the seat & the needle time and again, checked the float. There is no gas in it and it floats on water with no visible air bubbles coming out. I have adjusted the float slightly so that the needle is closer to the seat thinking maybe the needle is not close enough to make a good seal. Nothing seems to work. It's hard to start and only runs for about 5 seconds and stalls. Any advice would be greatly appreciated as I'm about to give up on it. It's on a 5hp Noma Canadiana machine circa 1980s. Can't find the model plate on it anywhere. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes … stop wasting your time and get the 13.00 Amazon carb and be done with it. Just make sure you remember all the original linkage holes. Snap a picture makes it easier, which you already have done if you pulled your existing one off.


----------



## North49 (Dec 4, 2018)

You might wan to check that the vent hole is not blocked on the carb.
Apparently this will cause a Tecumseh carb to leak.....Donyboy73 has a
video on this showing where the vent hole is located.


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

Remove the float bowl, hold it up facing directly into the sun and look into the bottom of the float bowl. Do you see any sunlight shining through the bottom of the float bowl?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I know what I'm doing when it comes to carburetors. I even have an ultrasonic cleaner. I have a Ariens with a 5hp Tecumseh engine. The engine was running lousy and the carb was leaking. I rebuilt the carburetor. It was still leaking. I cleaned and put 2 or 3 needle valves and seats in it. It still leaked. It became a challenge. I still have the carb on the shelf for a challenge when ....... I put a Chinese carb on it. It runs great.

The model number for the snowblower's engine is on the flywheel shroud. Either engraved on the top or on a sticker on the side, most likely engraved on the too for that model. It will be HS50, HSSK50, HSH50, do a search on Amazon/eBay for those 5hp Tecumseh carb.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

badbmwbrad said:


> Remove the float bowl, hold it up facing directly into the sun and look into the bottom of the float bowl. Do you see any sunlight shining through the bottom of the float bowl?




What he is saying, the fuel bowl could have pin holes and the fuel is leaking through these holes.


----------



## bluegirl (Nov 23, 2019)

I did have that thought, but unless I can find the engine model it looks like a lot of guess work.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nothing on the shroud ?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

bluegirl said:


> I did have that thought, but unless I can find the engine model it looks like a lot of guess work.


Welcome to SBF bluegirl. The engine numbers will be stamped into the top of the recoil housing just in front of where the spark plug is. If you have electric start, the push button switch has to be removed to see the numbers underneath it.


----------



## sthpawil (10 mo ago)

The Tecumseh engine on my old snowblower was flooding so badly that gasoline was pouring out of the carburetor. I rebuilt the carburetor and adjusted the float a million times, but the flooding issue remained.

After searching and viewing many carburetor troubleshooting videos, I found a video by donyboy73 that mentioned a tiny vent hole on the side of the carburetor. Cleaning out the vent hole finally fixed my flooding issue!

I made a quick little video showing where the vent hole is located.









Tecumseh snowblower engine carburetor flooding leaking dripping gasoline fuel. Clogged vent hole.


NOTE 1: I used a 0.6mm dia (.024" dia) micro drill to clean out the vent hole.NOTE 2: In my video I have a piece of copper wire stuck into the vent hole so t...




youtube.com


----------

